# Hercules Kestrel Super Club



## oldy57 (Sep 12, 2021)

I bought this Hercules Kestrel  Super Club from a friend a few weeks ago. Just finished the clean up of the bike. When I got it the first time I tried the shifter in all gears the cable broke. It has the Sturmey Archer style end at the derailleur end. The other end is like most old brake lever barrel end that goes inside the shifter. Going to be hard to find this Cable. The bike is in great shape, faded paint like a lot of old British bikes. I am looking for a pump and lamp bracket for this bike.


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Sep 12, 2021)

That is a gorgeous Kestrel.  Good job!


----------



## juvela (Sep 12, 2021)

-----

Fabulous condition!

Thanks so much for sharing it with the forum.

Had not known Hercules had a model called Kestral.

Kestral was also the name of a British (steel) marque.

-----


----------



## oldy57 (Sep 12, 2021)

There has been a few posts about Hercules Kestrel bikes on this forum. Like a lot of British bikes it must have been brought over after WW11 when some of the vets came back after rebuilding some of the destroyed buildings and systems. This one could be very early 50's.


----------



## juvela (Sep 12, 2021)

-----

are you able to post an image of the shift lever?

chainstays appear to be rapier pattern; it that correct?

what make are the hubs? they appear to be unmarked.




launch date given for rear mech of 1949






						Hercules derailleurs
					

Hercules ranks with Phillips, BSA and Raleigh as one of the great names of 20th Century British bicycle production. Harry and Ted Crane of Aston, Birmingham registered the Hercules Cycle and Motor Company in 1910. During the early decades of the century Hercules was spectacularly successful. It...




					www.disraeligears.co.uk
				




-----


----------



## oldy57 (Sep 12, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> are you able to post an image of the shift lever?
> 
> ...



I cannot get to it right now but I think the hubs are Airlite, alloy flanges, steel barrel. There is a picture of the shifter, second picture. round shifter, looks like a bell.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 12, 2021)

That's going to be a wonderful rider. Would a Sturmey Archer fixed-length cable work as a direct drop in? You actually can make your own using plain cable, brass hobby tubing and a Bell Systems Model B crimper.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 13, 2021)

I've seen a few ads for a Kestrel with the "Herailleur" on the V-C C website, but this is the first one I've seen in the metal. Beautiful bike, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 14, 2021)

OK yours is a very nice bike, I love those grips, here are a few pictures of what I believe is a 1950 Hercules catalog which features the Super Kestral. Also some pictures of my Super Kestral as found. Mine has the 3 speed option and pedals, grips and bars I suspect changed by the dealer when sold to please the buyer. Mine has a Brooks saddle, I have never seen a Kestral saddle before.


----------

